# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم دوم تجربی و پیش ریاضی برای ثبت نام میشه؟

## Mr Sky

به نام خدا
.
.
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم + پیش ریاضی 
.
ولی میخوام کنکور 96 تجربی شرکت کنم.....
.
.میشه دوباره دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و با پیش ریاضی تو کنکور 96 تجربی شرکت کنم؟
.
.
.حالا واسه این دیپلم دوباره تجربی باید کجا برم؟کی برم؟
.
. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## bvb09

> به نام خدا
> .
> .
> من دیپلم ریاضی دارم + پیش ریاضی 
> .
> ولی میخوام کنکور 96 تجربی شرکت کنم.....
> .
> .میشه دوباره دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و با پیش ریاضی تو کنکور 96 تجربی شرکت کنم؟
> .
> ...



فردا صب... آموزش پرورش منطقتون!!!
البته خیلی کاره سختیه ک درست تو اون موقعی که همه دارن درسارو جمع میکنن تو بشینی برا امتحان نهایی بخونی.....
ولی خب ب قدرتایی که تو خودت داری نیگا کن!!!

----------


## Mr Sky

> فردا صب... آموزش پرورش منطقتون!!!
> البته خیلی کاره سختیه ک درست تو اون موقعی که همه دارن درسارو جمع میکنن تو بشینی برا امتحان نهایی بخونی.....
> ولی خب ب قدرتایی که تو خودت داری نیگا کن!!!


بعد از کنکور 95میتونم شهریور ماه  دو ماه بعدش دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
.
.

----------


## bvb09

> بعد از کنکور 95میتونم شهریور ماه  دو ماه بعدش دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
> .
> .


ببین هر موقع بخوای میشه.... جز داوطلبای آزادی دیگه!!! 
ی سوالی ینی 95 رو بیخیال شدی؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> بعد از کنکور 95میتونم شهریور ماه  دو ماه بعدش دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
> .
> .


سلام داداش
بله، شما میتونی در یکی از نوبت های سه گانه خرداد، شهریور، دی در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنی، اما لازمه اش *یک جفت کفش آهنین* سایز پاتونه! چون خیلی دوندگی در پیش دارید
ابتداً تشریف ببرید اداره آموزش و پرورش ترجیحاً واحد امتحانات شرح درخواستتون رو بدید یا همونجا برگه تطبیق براتون میزنن یا مثل من شانس نمیارید و میگن به ما ربطی نداره باید برید واحد متوسطه اداره و اونجا برگه تطبیق...
برگه تطبیق رو به همراه کل پرونده تحصیلی که میتونید از بایگانی دبیرستان محل تحصیلی تون بگیرید به همراه کپی شناسنامه و کارت ملی و عکس راهی نزدیک ترین مدرسه بزرگسالان بشید تا بقیه دوندگی رو اونجا دنبال کنید...
به هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## Mr Sky

> ببین هر موقع بخوای میشه.... جز داوطلبای آزادی دیگه!!! 
> ی سوالی ینی 95 رو بیخیال شدی؟؟


بجز ریاضی بقیه درسا رو واسه 95 میخونم چون با تجربی مشترکه...البه ریاضی رو در حد امتحان نهایی میخونم که 4 تا درس نهایی رو حتما 20 بشم
.
.
.
در کل واسه 95 هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم
.
.
.اگه بخوام شهریور 95 دیپلم تجربی رو بگیرم کی باید ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## bvb09

> بجز ریاضی بقیه درسا رو واسه 95 میخونم چون با تجربی مشترکه...البه ریاضی رو در حد امتحان نهایی میخونم که 4 تا درس نهایی رو حتما 20 بشم
> .
> .
> .
> در کل واسه 95 هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم
> .
> .
> .اگه بخوام شهریور 95 دیپلم تجربی رو بگیرم کی باید ثبت نام کنم؟


فردا صبح...!!!خخخ
ببخشین ولی ب نظرم با این کارت ب خودت ظلم میکنی....

----------


## Mr Sky

> سلام داداش
> بله، شما میتونی در یکی از نوبت های سه گانه خرداد، شهریور، دی در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنی، اما لازمه اش *یک جفت کفش آهنین* سایز پاتونه! چون خیلی دوندگی در پیش دارید
> ابتداً تشریف ببرید اداره آموزش و پرورش ترجیحاً واحد امتحانات شرح درخواستتون رو بدید یا همونجا برگه تطبیق براتون میزنن یا مثل من شانس نمیارید و میگن به ما ربطی نداره باید برید واحد متوسطه اداره و اونجا برگه تطبیق...
> برگه تطبیق رو به همراه کل پرونده تحصیلی که میتونید از بایگانی دبیرستان محل تحصیلی تون بگیرید به همراه کپی شناسنامه و کارت ملی و عکس راهی نزدیک ترین مدرسه بزرگسالان بشید تا بقیه دوندگی رو اونجا دنبال کنید...
> به هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشید


حالا این برگه تطبیق چی هست؟
.
.من دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو واسه خود کنکور تجربی میخوام.....
.

----------


## Mr Sky

> فردا صبح...!!!خخخ
> ببخشین ولی ب نظرم با این کارت ب خودت ظلم میکنی....


فردا صبح¿¿¿¡
.

.
. تا کی وقت داره¿

----------


## bvb09

> فردا صبح¿¿¿¡
> .
> 
> .
> . تا کی وقت داره¿



اگه فردا صبح نری وقتش تموم میشه.....خخخخ.... 
تا هر موقع دوست داشته باشی ولی فک کنم تا آخرای تیر..... برای سال دیگه میگما!!!

----------


## Dr.ali

> حالا این برگه تطبیق چی هست؟
> .
> .من دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو واسه خود کنکور تجربی میخوام.....
> .


برگه تطبیق مشخص میکنه که شما قصد امتحان دادن جه دروسی رو دارید...چه داخلی و جه نهایی...مدیر مدرسه موظفه بر اساس دروس اون برگه از شما امتحان بگیره...احتمالاً در وهله اول مسئول مربوطه بهتون پیشنهاد میده که فقط دروس تخصصی رو بردارید که البته اگه نمره قابل قبولی دارید پیشنهاد بدی نیست...
به هر حال! شما مخیر هستی که از یک تا تمام دروس رو انتخاب کنید...و اگر هم خواستید برای دروسی که مطابقت دارند(مثلاً ادبیات دیپ ریاضی با دیپ تجربی یا شیمی دیپ ریاضی با دیپ تجربی) نمره دیپلم قبلی رو توی دیپ جدید کپی کنید و از خیر امتحان دادنش بگذرید...

----------


## Dr.ali

> حالا این برگه تطبیق چی هست؟
> .
> .من دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو واسه خود کنکور تجربی میخوام.....
> .


البته اینم بگم از الآن برید فقط میتونید برگه تطبیق رو بگیرید...برای ثبت نام شهریور یا دی باید بعد از خرداد اقدام کنید

----------


## Mr Sky

> البته اینم بگم از الآن برید فقط میتونید برگه تطبیق رو بگیرید...برای ثبت نام شهریور یا دی باید بعد از خرداد اقدام کنید


دمت گرم
.
.

----------


## Dr.ali

> حالا این برگه تطبیق چی هست؟
> .
> .من دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو واسه خود کنکور تجربی میخوام.....
> .



اینم نمونه برگ تطیبق

----------


## Mr Sky

> اینم نمونه برگ تطیبق


بعد از این برگه و ثبت نام دیگه همه چی حله؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> بعد از این برگه و ثبت نام دیگه همه چی حله؟


 :Yahoo (76): تا همینجاش کلی کار داری داداش خون دل ها پای این برگه رفته...آره ان شألله  ثبت نام که کردی *برگه انتخاب واحد مدرسه رو مهر و امضا شده* گرفتی میتونی بری سر درس تا دو سه روز قبل از امتحان که بری دنبال کارت ورود به جلسه و محل امتحان!
اگه فقط دیپلم رو برای کنکور میخوایی فقط درسای نهایی رو بر دارد و داخلی ها رو بیخیال شو :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mr Sky

_بعد که امتحانات رو دادم ...کارنامه رو از کجا بگیرم؟...کد دانش آموزی و کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید دارم؟...تو سامانه تایید سوابق تحصیلی میره؟_

----------


## amir200012

> _بعد که امتحانات رو دادم ...کارنامه رو از کجا بگیرم؟...کد دانش آموزی و کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید دارم؟...تو سامانه تایید سوابق تحصیلی میره؟_


ببین دوست عزیز-کد دانش اموزی خودت با کد دانش اموزی دیپلم مجددت فرق داره- بری ثبت نام کنی ب صورت داوطلب ازاد خودشون کد دانش اموزیتو میدن-بعدش ایکه نیازی ب گرفتن پیش تجربی نیس-با همون پیش ریاضی میشه کنکور داد

----------


## مرتضے

سلام دوستان من خرداد برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی ثبت نام کرد و یک امتان دادم از نهایی ها و به دلایلی که میخواستم دیگه نرم دانشگاه قید امتحانات رو زدم  حالا بنظرتون برم باز درخواست بدم برای اینکه دی ماه این امتحانات رو به پایان برسونم و دیپلم مجددم رو بگیرم ...؟؟ 
معدل کتبی من در رشته ریاضی 10 هستش خیلی خراب کردم سال اخر البته بقیه سالها تقریبا در سطح اول هر مدرسه ای که درس خوندم بودم 
یا نرم امتحان بدم و وایسم بینم تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟؟
ریز نمرات دیپلم اولم که ریاضی بوده بنظرتون هنوز تو مدرسه بزرگسالان هست؟؟ (( من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم))

----------

